

Show HN: Twitter bootstrap form builder. - minikomi

Hi there.<p>I found writing the extra divs / classes for making nice looking twitter bootstrap forms so I decided to make a tool to aid that a bit. The markup produced is not intended for straight copy-paste into production, but should be a good start to allow you to just change a few small things.<p>http://bootstrap-forms.heroku.com/<p>I will be DRYing up the javascript soon but, yeah, ship first fix later right?
======
minikomi
Clickable: <http://bootstrap-forms.heroku.com/>

------
prabak4
Looks awesome. Anyway to open source the tool?

~~~
minikomi
For now the source hasnt been minified so you could just check out the js
link. Will get it up on github when it's in a less embarrassing state!

------
semicolondev
Nice.

Have you shared the code somewhere ?

------
canatan01
Thanks, looks great!

